# Thanksgiving skiing in Utah??



## tsl (Aug 29, 2006)

Are the slopes in Park City open for skiing over Thanksgiving?  If so, is most of the mountain open?  What are the conditions like?  We were there last March and LOVED it.  Would we be disappointed over Thanksgiving?

I looked at the Web and it appears Dear Valley opens in Dec. but Park City might be open in Nov.  

Thanks!!


----------



## drann56 (Aug 29, 2006)

It all dependent on mother nature.  You just hope that first big snow storm comes before Thanksgiving.  Had plans last year for Snowbird, an they were not open.  I have learned that you have to make it a last minute descion for November.  If they get enough snow, they will open for Thanksgiving.  Sounds like you had good skiing in March.  March is usually Utah's best skiing month.

Has far as conditions are concerned, again depends on mother nature.  Usually the skiing is limited to a couple of trails unless they get a big dump of snow.  You might be disappointed if you compare Thankgiving to March.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 29, 2006)

I heard this past Thanksgiving had very good ski'ing in Vail, not sure about Utah though. I think November is more iffy than March, so if you're going primarily to ski why take that chance? Yet that's a lure, a holiday week like Thanksgiving. Maybe refer to your farmer's almanac and go from there? :whoopie:


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree. Park City plans to open on November 17 (the start of Thanksgiving week), but that's based on "conditions permitting". Deer Valley doesn't plan to open until December 2.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanksgiving skiing anywhere in the west is very iffy.  If you plan a ski trip with non-cancellable reservations, be sure you have a backup plan in case the slopes are not open.


----------



## tsl (Aug 29, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for the advice.  I was hoping it would be different but I am glad to know.

Guess we will play it by ear.


----------



## Dave*H (Aug 29, 2006)

Most Colorado resorts are always open at Thankgiving.  Last year was great snow and a lot of terrain was open.  The year before, most resorts only had a couple of runs open using all man made snow.  If you don't care about number of runs and snow quality, Colorado is a reasonable bet.


----------



## mattman27 (Aug 29, 2006)

Keystone and Breckenridge are some of the 1st to open. Also if you go there you can go to Loveland ski area which is the 1st in the country to open almost every year. (and a nice place to ski also). The Keystone area is a great bet having lived in Colorado for the last 4 years I have skiied each year at Keystone and Breck for Thanksgiving. 

Note - This summer in New MExico and Colorado has been extremely WET. Usually a good deal for Winter. 

AWWWW YEAH


----------



## nkosi278 (Aug 30, 2006)

Last year I was on duty at Keystone on November 13 (fantastic conditions) and this year I've just been told to prepare for November 10.
Judging by the rain we've been having in August, long time locals predict even more snow this winter!
Yippee!
nkosi


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanksgiving odds for skiing are iffy at best in Utah.  The skiing isnt that great for November.    Park City and Salt Lake for that matter are kind of ugly in November.  All the colors are gone and its just colder.  When we get the first snow in the mountains it becomes very pretty.  January is a great time for skiing but I like to leave Salt Lake Valley during that time.  Now March, its great.... There is a great snow base, and the valley is coming alive. There will be days in March when you can either go skiing, golfing and biking.


----------

